# center console. how do i get it off?



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

as the thread reads.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Trim Plate Replacement - Console
Removal Procedure










Remove the console tray insert. Refer to Console Tray Insert Replacement . 
Remove the screw (2) attaching the console trim plate (1) to the floor console. 
Pull up on the console trim plate disconnecting the six retaining tabs. 
Disconnect the power window switch and traction control switch connectors (3), if equipped. 
Remove the power window switch. Refer to Power Window Switch Replacement in Doors. 
Remove the traction control switch, if equipped. Refer to Traction Control Switch Replacement in Antilock Brakes System. 
Remove the cupholder. Refer to Cupholder Replacement - Front Floor Console . 
Installation Procedure










Install the cupholder. Refer to Cupholder Replacement - Front Floor Console . 
Install the traction control switch, if equipped. Refer to Traction Control Switch Replacement in Antilock Brakes System. 
Install the power window switch. Refer to Power Window Switch Replacement in Doors. 
Connect the power window switch and traction control switch connectors (3). 
Install the console trim plate (1) to the center console until the retaining tabs are engaged. 
Notice
Refer to Fastener Notice in Cautions and Notices.

Install the screw (2) securing the console trim plate (1) to the center console. Tighten
Tighten the screw to 2 N·m (18 lb in).

Install the console tray insert. Refer to Console Tray Insert Replacement .


Open your arm rest and pull up with your fingers. Hope thats what your looking for PM me if more info requred.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx a whole bunch. now to install the swicth for cut outs


----------

